# Can it work?



## ptrongo (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone able to run waze and Uber driver on a daashboard radio yet?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

what?


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

He's talking about the the car radios that run android. My guess is that they won't run the apps natively but might work mirrored.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i thought the app requires a celluar connection to be available


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

No it does not.


----------



## ptrongo (Jan 27, 2015)

that's exactly what I was asking..  sorry it was so cryptic.
Mirroring isn't working.. it's 80% there, but I can't accept a fare or interact with the waze app without using the phone.. still looking for a headunit that will let me use the interoperability of Waze and Uber. I don;t mind using the phone as a hot spot, but don't want to have to interact through the phone.


----------



## Crusty Spooge Rag (Jan 28, 2015)

Get a tablet. That's what I did.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

The Pioneer SPH-DA120/4000NEX/8000NEX are probably your best bet, with the latest AppRadio for the DA120 and actual functioning android in the NEX line. What head unit do you currently use? The only reason I use a tablet instead of android head unit is that the stock radio placement is less than optimal for viewing in any condition... IMHO.

That being said, a clean seamless radio installation with all the needed functionality would be awesome.


----------



## ptrongo (Jan 27, 2015)

It's an older Clarion, but it had an hdmi input, which worked with chromecast.. but again.. its one way.. I'm sure support is coming with the full functionality I (we) need. It's just not here yet.. What tablet are you using? I'm looking on ebay now.. (I'm cheap! ) I like the idea of the tablet.. I hadn't though of that before.. 

hmm just found this on ebay.. only issue I see is that its OS is OLD! 2.3.4 This was what I was hoping to find. wonder why they don;t seem to be marketing newer versions of this type of tech merg? 
ebay item 201215774839


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Fry's electronics has quite a few tablets for under $200, as does amazon, most any tablet sold today has 4.2+ on it, which should satisfy most current application requirements.
I have a Samsung Tab4 8"(costco 239+tax)which works great for me and my less than perfect eyesight. The WiFi only versions work well, while tethered to a phone and the
warning you get about setting 'automatic date and time' can be quelled by setting the time on the tablet to within 30 seconds of the time on your phone.

I am cheap to a degree, but now I think twice before skimping on my 'tools of the trade.'


----------

